# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Подготовка к ПРОФ по ЗУП'у

## Котова

Комплект вопросов ПРОФ ЗУП (январь, 2010) с отмеченными ответами
Конфигурация ЗУП_2.5.43
Выгрузка базы с тестами для тренировки

http://www.unibytes.com/HXin716z094B

----------

kyafnsum (18.05.2012), Tancik_86 (14.05.2012)

----------


## ГаZUPин

Все, что есть в свободном скачивании о ЗУП'е в одном месте 

Программное обеспечение

1. Конфигурация ЗУП 2.5_43.3
 2. Обновления (актуальные на дату поста) №№ 44.1 и 45.3

Сертификация 1С:Профессионал

1.Комплект вопросов, январь 2010
 2. Тренировочная база тестов по ПРОФу

Сертификация 1С:Специалист-консультант

1. Сборник вопросов, октябрь 2010
 2. Сборник вопросов, май 2011
 3. Воронкин «Учебные материалы для подготовки к экзамену 
1С:Специалист-консультант по конфигурации ЗУП»

Методические материалы к сертифицированным курсам

1. Внедрение 1С:ЗУП, апрель 2011
 2. Использование конфигурации ЗУП (Пользовательские режимы)
 3. Конфигурирование в 1С:Предприятие. Решение расчетных задач.
 4. Справочник консультанта по подсистемам : «Расчет зарплаты» и «Кадровый учет»

Курсы

1. Видеокурс 1С ЗУП 8.1 2011 г. 

Литература

1. Грянина, Харитонов (серия Секреты профессиональной работы»)
 «Введение в конфигурирование»
 «Управление персоналом»
 «Расчеты по оплате труда»
 2. Харитонов «Настольная книга по оплате труда»
 3. Медведева «1С:ЗУП. Первые шаги»
 4. Севостьянов «1С:ЗУП 8.0»

Преподаватель СЦО по конфигурации ЗУП

1. Методические материалы. Дистанционный тренинг для преподавателя СЦО
 2. Тесты по методике курса
 3. Тесты на применение типовой конфигурации
 4. Вопросы слушателей

Программистам 

1. Методические материалы с курса ЦСО «Конфигурирование в 1С:Предприятие. 
Решение расчетных задач».
 2. Павел Чистов, запись вебинара «Расчетные механизмы в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.2».
 3. Насипов Фарит, Гилев Евгений «Расчетная задача».

Размер 1.94 Гб, много – зато все и сразу…

http://www.unibytes.com/R5JYe2QrCdUB

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/g96i...?УП.rar.html

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...?УП.rar.html

----------


## Кирилл Н.

Конфигурация «Зарплата и управление персоналом», версия 2.5 – сборник полезной информации

Часть 1 

1. Конфигурация 2.5.43.3
2. Обновления на дату размещения 
3. Обучающий видеокурс
4. Медведева «ЗУП. Первые шаги»
5. Методические материалы сертификационного курса «Использование конфигурации ЗУП. Пользовательские режимы»
6. Методические материалы сертификационного курса «Внедрение прикладного решения 1С:ЗУП 8»
7. Комплект вопросов ПРОФ ЗУП (январь, 2010)
8. База для тестирования ПРОФ
9. Севостьянов «ЗУП. Практика применения»
10. Справочник консультанта по подсистемам «Расчет зарплаты» и «Кадровый учет»
11. Грянина «Введение в конфигурацию»
12. Грянина «Управление персоналом»
13. Грянина «Расчеты по оплате труда»
14. Харитонов «настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету»
15. Сборник вопросов специалист-консультант (октябрь, 2010)
16. Сборник вопросов специалист-консультант (май, 2011)
17. Воронкин «Подготовка к сертификации специалист-консультант по конфигурации 1С:ЗУП, версии 2.5» 

http://www.unibytes.com/dCPktLNs3wELqw-Us4P3UgBB 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/XLL2...nik-1.rar.html 

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...nik-1.rar.html 

Часть 2 

1. Насипов «Расчетная задача»
2. Чистов «Регистр расчета»
3. Конфигурирование «Решение расчетных задач»
4. Тренинг для преподавателя ЦСО
5. Тесты по методике курса
6. Тесты по практическому применению конфигурации

http://www.unibytes.com/rMn2-LYR9AULqw-Us4P3UgBB 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/XLL2...nik-2.rar.html 

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...nik-2.rar.html

----------


## BaaMByK

а теперь объясните мне пожалуйста. По чему лучше готовится по базе тестирования или по книжке товарища *Котова*. Расхождений множества

----------


## 1c_anton

можете перевыложить файлы, так как по данным ссылкам они не доступны.

----------


## IgorHal

присоединяюсь, перезалейте пож-та!

----------


## podkova

очень хочется чтоб перевыложили

----------


## Igor_19

Кто заинтересован в приобретении "Мастер-классов" Ольги Шерст http://www.********.ru/ и "Профучет в 1С:ЗУП" Елены Гряниной http://www.********.ru/zup-salesweek/ , присоединяйтесь к складчинам на "Складчик.ком": http://skladchik.com/threads/Секреты...ТЕРА.2997/ и http://skladchik.com/threads/Професс...лом-8.2888/

----------


## has1

:cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool:

----------


## mixperez

По новым сборникам вопросов есть что нибудь по ЗУП?

----------

